# Little rascal / Amy Boyer



## Cayenada (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello everyone .. I thought I would share here with everyone . I bought a 21 foot wilderness little rascal . Previously owned and sailed by any Boyer and plan to bring her back to life . As the pages I have read are amazing on her history .. I will post again with photos .. please share any interesting stories you may have or possibly amys contact info as I'm sure she would be interested in seeing little rascal .. she is still in very fair condition .. ccc


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Sounds like your boat has a bit of history (Amy Boyer Single Handed TransPac 1980).


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome from another new member and good luck.


----------



## gsm9831 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi, I have acquired another W21 (hull # 79 Slingshot) and would love to compare notes about your restoration.


----------

